# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  Make burnt old parchment in GIMP

## Kazou

I need some burnt and crumbled old parchment texture done for maps that I'm going to do... I have nothing else to do that seems fun at the moment -.-' I need it to look bit yellow. Kind of like this:  so anyone know how to? I also don't have any other tools than GIMP.

----------


## jfrazierjr

Take a look at some of the tutorials done by RobA.  He has at least two on making a parchment thingy in GIMP.

----------


## Kazou

Care to link me? Hard to find them... Seriously.

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Care to link me? Hard to find them... Seriously.


Well.. the easiest way would be to find any post by RobA and look in his signature for his tutorials link.   Alternately, go to the advanced search and click on the Search Single Content type "tab".  Put in Username = RobA and change to the "Threads started by user" in the drop down.  Then select the Tutorials/How To forum from the list box and go.   For me, it was roughly item 25/26 in the search results.

----------


## rpgmapmaker

_@ Kazou_ I know it may seem odd to you that _jfrazierjr_ did not just post a link... helping you tolearn to use the search feature of the site is more helpful to you than a link.




> Give a man a fish... feed him for today, Teach a man to fish... feed him for a lifetime.


Searching through the "Tutorials/How To" Forum was how I got started here.

----------


## Kazou

Well thanks a lot.. Rob A had linked the tutorial himself on some post and you did not? Cheap... Anyways, I need to to start learning how to make passable climates and mountain ranges... >.< So much reading.

----------


## Gidde

This kind of response to folks who help you (and they did; you got to it, did you not?) is a pretty good incentive for people to not help you in the future ...

----------


## Kazou

I know how to search myself, they weren't helping at all... You do not help by telling what people already know.

----------


## Korash

I have to agree with Gidde, Kazou....

A suggestion I would add, is "Heed the Warning"...

We of the Guild are generally very helpfull and welcoming, but having a thankless attitude is a good way to get a cold shoulder.

----------


## rpgmapmaker

> I know how to search myself, they weren't helping at all... You do not help by telling what people already know.


*@Kazou:* I don't know what you do or do not know.  (not being a mind reader)  If you had said _"I searched the forum for hours and can't find the tutorial"_ we might have just posted the link.  The fact that this tutorial is easy to find and because you are kind of "young" made us default to the "teaching" you how to find it yourself.  Most of us feel that you did not know how to search or were unwilling to search because of your age.  I am sorry for assuming that about you.

Taking the time to post *anything* is more work than it is worth just to be rude and not help.  By doing what we said you found what you were looking for?  I do think that is helping.  I was trying to let you know that he was trying to help you and that he was not being rude.  I know how hard it is to just read a quick post and miss the meaning of what someone is trying to tell you.

The more specific the question the easier it is to help you.  Providing a "Work In Progress" showing what you are trying to do will make others here respond with more helpful information.  Please don't let this be a negative experience for you here at the guild.  There will always be help for you here, if you are not rude and can show a willingness to learn.

I hope this helps you to know that we take the time to post because we do care and we are not trying to be rude.

-RPGMM

*@All Others:* Don't come down on him too hard... I remember being 16  :Cool:

----------

